# Dehydrating Cheese



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Read this here and dehydrated some cheeses. Mozz dried fine; but, Co-Jack dried ok; and is oily. How do I store this; Mozz is in quart jars on shelf? Do I have to freeze; would think so? Freezer space is limited; frankly wouldn't have dried if I knew it was this way. What about Taco style cheese? Seems it, too, would be oily.


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

you need to dry fat free cheese I did some american slices and it did ok for cheese powder


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

This isn't fat free. Do I have to freeze because of oil? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Dehydrating cheese isn't safe due to the oil/fat in it. It will go rancid in a short period of time. Unfortunately, you'll have to buy commercially dried cheese powder for long term storage. You could give a look into waxing your blocks of certain cheeses for storage.


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

I have frozen reg cheese and colby jack with good results just have to make sure you thaw it out before using it


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Why can't dehydrated cheese be vacuum packed successfully?


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

*Cheese, Milk, Butter, Eggs​*
Cheese, milk, eggs, and butter need to be commercially processed with special equipment. Items with high oil content must also be processed using special commercial methods and will turn rancid in a short period of time if done incorrectly. It has been recommended by experts in food storage and dehydrating that these items be purchased through a company that can commercially process such items.

Eggs, however, can be scrambled and dehydrated and then rehydrated with boiling water, but you cannot use these dehydrated scrambled eggs in cakes, breads, or other baked goods. Also, you cannot fry them up into an omelet the only thing you can do is eat them scrambled. The shelf life when done at home is not as long as if purchased by a company in # 10 cans. Dehydrated scramble eggs are great for someone who is going hiking or camping. My advice is to buy the powdered eggs that have been safely dehydrated by commercial equipment and properly stored. They taste great (like a fresh egg), and are more versatile for cooking and much more safe. The same goes for Cheese, Butter and Milk.

Dehydrate2Store.com | Helpful Tips


----------



## kittyjo (Feb 10, 2005)

where I want to said:


> Why can't dehydrated cheese be vacuum packed successfully?


I have found that vacuum bags don't keep my dehydated foods very well the bags can get a tiny hole in it and all the hard work is ruined the dried food needs to be stored in jars that have been vacuum sealed if needing to use them for camping or hiking could then change to the light weight bags but long term the jars do best for me


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

kittyjo said:


> I have found that vacuum bags don't keep my dehydated foods very well the bags can get a tiny hole in it and all the hard work is ruined the dried food needs to be stored in jars that have been vacuum sealed if needing to use them for camping or hiking could then change to the light weight bags but long term the jars do best for me


I vacuum pack in jars but have never tried cheese unrefridgerated.


----------

